# How can I get my dog to let me KNOW when she needs to go outside?



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

She is a year and a half old. she knows that when she goes out she is suppose to potty because when i let her out she goes right to it and if i say go potty she does it. but the only problem is that she doesnt let me know when she needs to go outside, so sometimes she ends up peeing or pooing on the floor, or in my bed, which she just did right now which made me decide to ask this lol. i'm really getting tired of it. how can i train her to let me know when she needs to go out?


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi there - my chi pup whines when she needs a poo or pee so i take her to the paper and she goes on it straight away. Im hoping that when she whines and i take her outside for the toilet she will realise the connection and keep doing it. 

My parents had your problem with their dog she wouldn't let them know when she wanted to go, so they took her outside regularly but before opening the door and letting her outside they made her sit looking at the door for a little while - over time she went and sat by the door whenever she wanted the toilet. So if you want her to go and wait by the door when she needs to go out for the toilet this may be a way to do it, but not sure how to get her to bark or whine to let you know??


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

why is it that my dogs almost refuse to poop outside?


----------



## Tinksmama (May 23, 2006)

Tink would sit by the door,but make no noise, so i never heard her when she needed out.... i taught her to ring some jingle bells hanging beside the door. It was easy,b/c she's already used to being clicker trained,and it took less than 1/2 hour to teach-
check out a good clicker training book- it's a great way to teach a dog a desired behavior,b/c the click tells them instantly when they've got it right-
Tink had already been taught the'touch' command(she's nervous,and it was the only way I could get her to be near people) where i say touch and she taps something(my hand,a strangers shoe,etc) with her nose. so it was an easy step to hang the bells, point to them and say touch, she would -I'd treat, repeat 20 times,and she had it down!
Now her reward for ringing the bells is the open door...
clicker training is the best thing ever!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My guys taught themselves how to let me know. It wasn't anything I had to teach them. Buford sits up and makes eye contact with me and Ernie just sits and stares at me. It doesn't matter where I am in the house, that's their rituals. There's no mistaking what they want. Thank God, Ernie has only wet the bed one time, but he'd not been out for a longer than usual amt. of time, so I couldn't blame him, poor little fella.

Sometimes they just sit by the door and stare at the leash until I get up and take them. LOL


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

My chi goes to the door and will scratch it if she wants out ! Maybe if you work with your chi , by taking them out daily they love to be out ! I dont know how Dixie picked up on the scratching but she did , it also helps to have puppy pads around , thats what i do !


----------

